# Do you buy/make Christmas presents for your Golden(s)?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

If you answer yes, please explain more in this topic


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes, I've always bought presents for Buffy. (And my other dogs who have died.) I've bought her 2 stuffed animals already - a teddy bear with a Santa hat and another one that talks. She loves those because they drive her crazy.:cookoo: She loves new toys! It's a joy to watch her when she gets something new. She's just like a kid!!

I also buy for my Mom's Boxer, my son's American Eskimo and my mother-in-law's Pekingese. Our furry family members like to join in the fun too!


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Well its my first year with Rusty, so I can't say "every year" but I bought one of those big cheap-o looking plastic stockings with about 10 toys in it because it actually seemed like a good deal to me for $10. I gave him 3 toys out of it already, 1 has met its death already.  We have always given cards from the cat though, and my inlaws give cards from their dogs. I think I may bake biscuits for the inlaws pooches this year.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

This will be Woody's first Christmas with us (I brought him home December 27, 2004), so I am still not sure what I will do for him for Christmas. Definitely a special treat--a big soupbone, maybe some extras in his food dish. I would like to get him a new toy also--I am not sure what to get, there are so many to choose from.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

This year I made Kody a new matt for inside his crate, as well as made him a new bandana. I will also make him some homemade treats using my bone cutter and have him a rolled rawhide bone for later in the day.

Bianka gets a new homemade bandana, some home made treats as well as a rolled rawhide. She isn't in a crate so she don't need a crate matt.

Planning also on making a few homemade toys with leftover scraps of material and batting if time allows. Neither do well with bought stuffed toys do too the squeakers, so gonna try making some up without them by myself.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

My guys ALWAYS get a new Nylabone apiece and new toys. I have to hide the toys right now because they've been trying to root through the Christmas shopping to see if there's anything for them. :lol:

I've got a new cookbook with new recipes for dog treats that I'll post on another site for those that want to bake for their furbabies.


----------

